# Logos 5



## SolaScriptura (Nov 6, 2012)

Has anyone here upgraded to Logos 5? Is it an improvement over Logos 4... an improvement that justifies the cost?


----------



## Bookmeister (Nov 6, 2012)

I have. It is an improvement. I love it. There is no cost to upgrade, the cost is in the resources. Yes, currently the only way to upgrade is spend the money on the new resources but if you can wait a month or so you can crossgrade for under $100 but I would seriously consider upgrading your package. For example, when I upgraded I paid $1100. If I were to purchase all of those resources separately it would have cost almost $10,000. And that is the Logos cost not the bloated retail cost they advertise. I would do it all over again it is just fantastic. The clause search is worth its weight in gold!


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 6, 2012)

Please explain. I have 6,299 unlocks with Logos 4 and to upgrade to Logos 5, it will cost more than a $1,000 MORE???


----------



## Gord (Nov 6, 2012)

I fear Logos has gone by way of Zondervan, Thomas Nelson under pressure from the publishers. Making more money is the higher priority. Just my humble opinion. They are more agressive on this release, compared to v4, and at that time it was more agressive then previous Libronix updates.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 6, 2012)

DMcFadden said:


> Please explain. I have 6,299 unlocks with Logos 4 and to upgrade to Logos 5, it will cost more than a $1,000 MORE???



Yeah... that ticked me off. I already own Logos 4 Platinum (then additional unlocks)... and when I clicked on the link to see "custom pricing" for an upgrade to Logos 5, they want something like $700 for me to go to Logos 5 Platinum (and some of the "new" resources are things I've already purchased!) and they want $1600 for me to upgrade to the new "Diamond" package.

I just want the resources I already have in the new platform to do the additional searches.


On a plus note... it appears that Bibleworks is preparing to release a version that will operate natively within the Mac OS. That will be nice.


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Nov 6, 2012)

Dennis,

No. You do not need to pay that much. You can buy the base pack around 240$ (as I recall). In my case, I have the old scholar edition and cannot justify upgrading even for that price. The old upgrade to version 4 was cheaper as a crossgrade (and they kept that information hard to find). This time around, I see no simple upgrade besides buying a pack that will just add more stuff I'll never use.


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 6, 2012)

Logos 5! All the books I'd never want for a price I'd never pay.


----------



## jandrusk (Nov 6, 2012)

I use Xiphos, which an Open Source alternative and since it's free as in freedom. Plus I get all of the source code, so I can modify it at will. 

Xiphos Bible Software


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Nov 8, 2012)

Those who use Logos 5: is there a performance increase? Logos 4 is poorly coded such that it is not as quick as it should be on a quad-core i7, 12Gb memory, etc.


----------



## Not_Ashamed_219 (Nov 25, 2012)

The Minimal Crossgrade has been released at $159.95. When you go to the Upgrades section on the Logos website, click the option "New To You" to see a list of resources that will be new to your collection upon purchase of any upgrade. You are not being charged for the resources you already own as they are taken into account and in fact shown to you on the website. In my humble opinion I believe the upgrade to be worth it all the way up to Diamond. Portfolio is unnecessary in my estimation. I purchased the Platinum upgrade (having already owned Platinum in Logos4) and will eventually go up to Diamond (Lord make my wife willing ).


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Nov 26, 2012)

So there is a marked speed increase?


----------



## Broadus (Nov 27, 2012)

DMcFadden said:


> Please explain. I have 6,299 unlocks with Logos 4 and to upgrade to Logos 5, it will cost more than a $1,000 MORE???





SolaScriptura said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Please explain. I have 6,299 unlocks with Logos 4 and to upgrade to Logos 5, it will cost more than a $1,000 MORE???
> ...





Not_Ashamed_219 said:


> The Minimal Crossgrade has been released at $159.95. When you go to the Upgrades section on the Logos website, click the option "New To You" to see a list of resources that will be new to your collection upon purchase of any upgrade. You are not being charged for the resources you already own as they are taken into account and in fact shown to you on the website. In my humble opinion I believe the upgrade to be worth it all the way up to Diamond. Portfolio is unnecessary in my estimation. I purchased the Platinum upgrade (having already owned Platinum in Logos4) and will eventually go up to Diamond (Lord make my wife willing ).



There is no $1K charge to go from Logos 4 to Logos 5. As Joshua pointed out, there is at most a cost of $159.95 for the Minimal Crossgrade, though it appears to be on sale for $135.33: "The Minimal Crossgrade includes all the new Logos 5 features and datasets, plus a small collection of resources that equip you to use them." This seems to be a quite appropriate charge for a nice upgrade in features. As to speed, users on the Logos forum says it is noticeably faster. I can't say because I haven't decided upon which upgrade route I'll take.

If someone upgrades to a base package, though, the cost will be more, and it can be significantly more, depending upon the resources. Dennis, I suspect with your Logos library, the Minimal Crossgrade will suit you well. (BTW, I fondly remember way back when you help convinced me of the usefulness of Logos!) I have L4 Platinum and will have to pay $484 to upgrade to L5 Platinum. There are some resources there that I don't have that makes it tempting, but I haven't firmly decided yet.

Frankly, the Diamond and Platinum packages are too expensive for me and don't appear cost effective. I think I would do better by taking the upgrade cost to either of those and focusing upon specific useful resources. If someone is interested, the comparison page is helpful.

Logos is expensive, no doubt about it, but books are expensive in general. Sometimes I get frustrated with the cost or some other aspect of Logos and I look around at alternatives. I keep coming back to Logos. The search capabilities and the links within it are really amazing. For a digital library, I don't see anything else close in usefulness. A bonus is being able to download most of the books in my library (some publishers restrict this) to my iPad and being able to access them wherever I happen to be.

If I were starting out, I would probably go with the Silver base package. Platinum no longer has some of the really good commentaries that were initially in L4 Platinum, though this seems to be a publisher decision and not that of Logos. Silver looks like the best bang for the buck right now. Plus, one can then pay an addition $7 for the Minimal Crossgrade to get the one dataset that Silver does not have. Why Logos didn't simply include that dataset in Silver and charge another $7, I have no idea.


----------



## jandrusk (Nov 28, 2012)

DMcFadden said:


> Please explain. I have 6,299 unlocks with Logos 4 and to upgrade to Logos 5, it will cost more than a $1,000 MORE???



That's another good reason to pursue one of the Open Source bible software apps instead of the expensive propretary Logos product. And because the source code is not made public we are not sure of how bug-ridden the app really is.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 28, 2012)

jandrusk said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Please explain. I have 6,299 unlocks with Logos 4 and to upgrade to Logos 5, it will cost more than a $1,000 MORE???
> ...



Your conclusion would be valid if Dennis' question were answered affirmatively, but it is not. If a Logos 4 user wants to step up his program to what Logos 5 offers, it will cost $135, not $1000. If he doesn't, he is free to continue with Logos 4. He hasn't lost anything.

Xiphos looks like a good program, but its modules are comprised primarily of public domain works, right? Many of those are good, to be sure, but I appreciate having a library chock full of outstanding copyrighted and public domain offerings, as well as the search capabilities that Logos offers. Interestingly, I see that Logos freely made available their Lexham English Bible translation for open source applications such as Xiphos.


----------

